# Finding the neutral for GFI breaker



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I got thrown into a mess on this one particular job. The customer is wanting to add GFI Breakers on this old existing business. My problem I'm having is finding the neutral for each circuit for the GFI. I have no way (that I know of) of knowing which neutral goes with the particular circuit for the GFI Breaker. 
Any way of doing this?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Talking about a commercial panel with wires coming in through conduits? 
Chances are there's 2 or 3 hots for every neutral............
P&L


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

JoeKan said:


> I got thrown into a mess on this one particular job. The customer is wanting to add GFI Breakers on this old existing business. My problem I'm having is finding the neutral for each circuit for the GFI. I have no way (that I know of) of knowing which neutral goes with the particular circuit for the GFI Breaker.
> Any way of doing this?
> Thanks,
> Joe


There are several ways, but we wan't the quick one right? 
Fast way needs two people- One at the panel with an clamp amp meter , and the other guy running a whole hog drill - intermittent on and off motion on the trigger- the amp meter will register amps then no amps and then amps/ no amps........... If you have an analog meter the needle swings back and forth on the front display.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

JoeKan said:


> Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.


Yes.
P&L


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Talking about a commercial panel with wires coming in through conduits?
> Chances are there's 2 or 3 hots for every neutral............
> P&L


Yep. And opening the neutral can be expensive, and can shock you on your ass so be careful. Make sure its not on a multiwire branch circuit.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

JoeKan said:


> Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.


Lemme guess: Someone quoted this without knowing what it would take
and now you have to get it done? 
P&L


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Lemme guess: Someone quoted this without knowing what it would take
> and now you have to get it done?
> P&L


Good guess, how did you know  
And this is only half of it!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

JoeKan said:


> Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.


You should re-quote or walk away. Some (all) conduits possibly won't have room for extra neutrals.

Sounds like pain, more so if you have misquoted, are busy, and going to loose your butt.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeKan said:


> Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.


Shared neutrals are okay on a ground fault breaker.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe part of the solution is to use 2 & 3 pole GFIs if available.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You don't need to just walk away. There are options if the conduit are full use downstream devices and pick up the fault protection there. Just remember to always - Charge Large.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Bird dog said:


> Maybe part of the solution is to use 2 & 3 pole GFIs if available.


$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

JoeKan said:


> Yes, exactly! Some are required to be on the GFI, others are not. I'm afraid I'm going have to pull a new neutral to the circuits on the GFI. This is going to eat up my time, which I don't have.





PlugsAndLights said:


> Lemme guess: Someone quoted this without knowing what it would take
> and now you have to get it done?
> P&L


Yep, I think we all hate it when the boss does a drive by bid! We've all been there!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

You should assume the neutral is shared and will not work with one circuit on a gfi. 
Save yourself the stress and run a new neutral (if possible). Isolate one circuit and use the new dedicated neutral.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Lemme guess: Someone quoted this without knowing what it would take
> and now you have to get it done?
> P&L


Salesman was there for something else and saw no GFIs and dollar signs filled his eyes with commission dreams.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I've decided to put GFI receptacles in and forgot about the breakers and pulling in neutrals.. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeKan said:


> I've decided to put GFI receptacles in and forgot about the breakers and pulling in neutrals.. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!!


Sounds like an expedient decision.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I told him to do that three days ago. That wasn't expedient in the slightest.......


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JoeKan said:


> I got thrown into a mess on this one particular job. The customer is wanting to add GFI Breakers on this old existing business. My problem I'm having is finding the neutral for each circuit for the GFI. I have no way (that I know of) of knowing which neutral goes with the particular circuit for the GFI Breaker.
> Any way of doing this?
> Thanks,
> Joe


Joe,
What was the conductor count in the home run conduit?
How many hots and how many neutrals?


----------

